

Snail mail gets net speed boost - movix
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/click_online/8224573.stm

======
olliesaunders
This is an excellent idea. If the letters were OCR'd as well I could spam
filter them.

------
byoung2
www.earthclassmail.com is the US version

------
californiaguy
FYI, Earth Class Mail was featured on MOJO network's "Startup Junkies" mini
series.

